
Why there’s no such thing as a gifted child - mcone
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2017/jul/25/no-such-thing-as-a-gifted-child-einstein-iq
======
ColinWright
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846052)

And flagged.

